# Bradshaw Line



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone have any info on this bloodline?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

It a Bully line.


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

do you have any more info than that?


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

a website with ancestors perhaps?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Nope, bully lines are really hard to trace. It was probably a dog owned by someone named Bradshaw so he peddled the pups as Bradshaw line dogs without the dogs really being worthy of their own bloodline. I only found one kennel that even advertised Bradshaw lines.
Big Blue Pit Bulls of BLUE STONE KENNELS


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for the info. one of the ancestors from his papers has bradshaw's lazarius man which from what i could find is bred of a crenshaw dog, not sure though


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

after 15 posts ill post some pics of my dog, doesn't look like a bully to me


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

jatheodore said:


> thanks for the info. one of the ancestors from his papers has bradshaw's lazarius man which from what i could find is bred of a crenshaw dog, not sure though


Hmm well all I could find on it was that bully kennel. It may have been a game line that went bully. It happened with Watchdog, its pretty much a bully line now. Not a line I am familiar with though, try Marty, Bahamutt or Patch-o-Pits


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks again for all your info, i was hoping more people would comment on this post, but no prob


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

i will start a new thread with pics of my pup in a few minutes, i will appreciate your comments.


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

i will post under bloodline discussions


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

i just need to post one more post.........and there it is


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Okay well here is a Bradshaw dog and it looks like you are right it comes off of Crenshaw stuff, still trying to track down more too
American Pit Bull Terrier: Bradshaw And Wheats Bully Bob pedigree information


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Another Bradshaw dog, no pic though, but this is a Bourdeaux/Garner Line
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [82988] :: BRADSHAW'S DOTTIE WEST


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Is the bradshaw you speak of spike/chinaman cross?


----------



## ebady23 (Feb 8, 2009)

*not bully*

Fellas the Bradshaw line is not a bully line, they breed paladin crossed dogs around the carolinas. Good family been around for years and lazarus man is one used a lot in their program.


----------

